# Ultimate Fishing Show 1/13/05



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone want to go?

I think it would be a great day to go b/c we could also support *MSAH*:


Neal said:


> Patrons who bring a sack of non-perishable food items (four pounds or six cans or boxes) will get free admission, an $8 value, to the Ultimate Fishing Show  Detroit, which opens that afternoon at two oclock at the Novi Expo Center and runs through Sunday, January 16.


We could walk around and then afterwards meet up at one of the local establishments.  

www.UltimateFishingShow.com


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Pencil me in. I know we have stuff going on, but need to check the dates.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm in...but can't get there till after 6...keep me posted please...If I don't go that day..i will be going on the weekend anyway


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry ill be in Vegas, sounds like a good deal for all, Im going on sunday if I can wake up from the red eye, maybe ill just go straight from the airport.

Craig


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

I shall attend.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I will be there for Michigan Sportsmen Against Hunger....I usually do the heavy work while Neal is enjoying a cold one with friends!!!! 

Bring your non-perishable food items and get free admission on the 13th!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> I usually do the heavy work while Neal is enjoying a cold one with friends!!!!


Aaaaahh.....Guess we know who the brains of the operation is don't we?  

BTW- The "Ultimate Fishing Show" has sponsored a banner on this site. Also this year's food drive has turned into a competition with a similar one held in Grand Rapids. It will be Grand Rapids and WLAV radio (Tony Gates) VS Detroit and 97.1 (Bob Bauer). The one with the most foods collected will earn bragging right for a year.

Bring em' if you got em'

Neal

BTW- The canned food for free entry promotion is for the 13th only


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll be there! What time are you guys planning on meeting?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey,
I am in the markat for a new Walleye Rod and Reel, I will catch you guys there as well. Depending on the time of course, keep me posted Thanks!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Looks like I might have to spend tomorrow evening plowing out my Mom and brother.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ESOX said:


> Looks like I might have to spend tomorrow evening plowing out my Mom and brother.


And you're point would be.....??????


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neal said:


> And you're point would be.....??????


Neal, Me thinks he's off by a week.


Come on west siders, this is in your back yard...


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> Looks like I might have to spend tomorrow evening plowing out my Mom and brother.


 Paul,
Thats a Damn BIG DRIVEWAY, a week of plowing... you are one dang good guy!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

OOPS, I was thinking it was tomorrow.......


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Neal, Me thinks he's off by a week.
> 
> 
> Come on west siders, this is in your back yard...


Trust me...he's Off more than that


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

i dont know if you need tickets to this event but i have 2 that are good for 2 admissions each if anyone wants them. pm me. i dont think i want to go. i dont want to see what the next " i gotta have it" is going to be. :help:


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

If Gapen Sr. is gonna be at the show? He's at the Ford Field Show each year, but hopin he might be at this one? Need to exchange a few poles!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ricky Missum said:


> If Gapen Sr. is gonna be at the show? He's at the Ford Field Show each year, but hopin he might be at this one? Need to exchange a few poles!


Ricky, Here's the show site:

http://www.showspan.com/psb/ 


Neal


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

from the website said:


> Lakeside Fishing Shop in St. Clair Shores, Big Lake Outfitters in Saugatuck, Freeway Sports Center in Fenton, and Jays Sporting Goods in Clare are among the many big-name retailers that will staff super displays with the latest rods, reels, lures, line, nets, downriggers, electronics and other specialty angling gear. Fishing Information Services in Clawson and Ann Arbors Colton Bay Outfitters (a private Orvis Shop) have reserved large display areas for sales and demonstrations.


 Where do you guys want to meet up afterwards?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

OK, after sorting through all the responses(1) of where to go afterwards,  we decided to go with trouttimes' suggestion of 
*Dunleavy's Pub & Grub* 
34505 Grand River Ave, Farmington, MI 48335 
(248) 478-8866

See you at the show or at Dunleavy's afterwards...


----------

